# Cougar Application open



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

https://www.utah-hunt.com/(S(oo44gqjabd3pzxr0uvm11u45))/default.aspx

Don't forget to apply for Cougar, I like the DWR's new application site set up.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks for the reminder.

.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Thanks, I just applied for my first bonus point. I don't know much about hunting them, but by the time I realize I want to hunt them I figure I may as well have some points.

I hate the new application layout because I hate change. But I'm sure I'll warm up to it eventually.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Bump.

Deadline is 11:00 PM tonight.


----------



## Karl (Aug 14, 2016)

Thanks for the web page citation.


----------



## recessive_exploration (Oct 9, 2016)

WOOOWWW, I just had to make an account on here two days too late and see this post two days too late :/ No bonus point for me this year.


----------



## WEK (Dec 3, 2010)

Clarq said:


> Thanks, I just applied for my first bonus point. I don't know much about hunting them, but by the time I realize I want to hunt them I figure I may as well have some points.
> 
> I hate the new application layout because I hate change. But I'm sure I'll warm up to it eventually.


I thought that too. Then I drew with one point this year. About to learn a lot in a very short amount of time. Can't wait!


----------

